# Video: Audi Sport Engine Boss Ulrich Baretzky on the Past and Future of Audi at Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Earlier today Audi Sport revealed its new and revolutionary Audi R18 racecar. While we haven't had a chance to chat first hand with any of the team just yet we did have a chance to sit down for an in-depth conversation with Dr. Ulrich Baretzky while in Atlanta for the 2010 Petit Le Mans race. Of course Baretzky wouldn't talk directly about the new R18 but he did talk extensively about Audi's TDI history at Le Mans and mentioned some revolutionary changes that he expects to happen from 2014 on. Given today's announcement, we thought it was most timely to share this video content. Watch below.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Ulrich* Baretzky..... 









Wolfgang Ulrich 









Easy mistake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang it! Friday brain deadedness I guess. BTW, It's Wolfgang Ullrich with two Ls.Now I'm going to have to reformat that video too but I thank you for the catch.


----------

